# 1954 Lionel Train Set



## MattAtlanta (Dec 26, 2010)

Yesterday Santa Claus brought me my wife's grandfather's 1954 Lionel outfit 1517W. It is an O27 guage train set called the Texas Special freight car set, complete with the original boxes and manuals. I am new to model railroading, but was able to get the train up and running, and I use that term loosely. The set has been in a box for the last 30 years and needs some TLC, but I'm not sure where to begin. Below are some of the issues I'm facing. I would appreciate any feedback. 

-Locomotive runs, but you have to crank the 1033w transformer to full speed to get it to run. I cleaned out the old dried lubricant and cleaned the trucks with goo gone, but it still struggles to get started. When all cars are added, the train barely runs. Should I clean the motor? If so, how and with what? The set even has the original tube of lubricant, which appears to still be nice and greasy.

-I have the original track, but have not cleaned it with goo gone or scotch brite pads. There is only 1 lockon, would adding more and wiring back to the transformer improve performance?

-The wiring on the remote control uncouple/unload secition is completely brittle and disentigrating.

-The light in the cabose doesn't work and the wire coming from it doesn't attach to anything.

Looking forward to getting some solid advice. Thanks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MattAtlanta said:


> Yesterday Santa Claus brought me my wife's grandfather's 1954 Lionel outfit 1517W. It is an O27 guage train set called the Texas Special freight car set, complete with the original boxes and manuals. I am new to model railroading, but was able to get the train up and running, and I use that term loosely. The set has been in a box for the last 30 years and needs some TLC, but I'm not sure where to begin. Below are some of the issues I'm facing. I would appreciate any feedback.
> 
> -Locomotive runs, but you have to crank the 1033w transformer to full speed to get it to run. I cleaned out the old dried lubricant and cleaned the trucks with goo gone, but it still struggles to get started. When all cars are added, the train barely runs. Should I clean the motor? If so, how and with what? The set even has the original tube of lubricant, which appears to still be nice and greasy.
> 
> ...




is this the same engine in your other thread?

if so why did you start a new thread?


----------



## MattAtlanta (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes...I can't find anything on cleaning the actual motor...I used the tips you gave me on the loco and not sure it has made any difference. I need your help Big Ed.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd recommend start with the basics:

- Clean the track. Any corrosion or crud will prevent electricity from making its way to your engine, and then it won't run. Polish them up with some Scotchbrite pads and some Goo Gone. Splurge and get yourself a bottle of track cleaner from somebody. That will remove the oils and other nasties that are preventing you from getting great performance.

- Replace the wires from the transformer to the track. It sounds like that wire is old and beat up, and I bet it's nicely corroded too. Any green in the wire? New wire is really cheap and will also make a huge difference. 

With the track clean, the trucks clean, and the wire replaced I'm betting you see a boost in performance. If not, the problem might be more in the heart of the engine, but at least you'll have removed the easy to fix factors from the equation.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## MattAtlanta (Dec 26, 2010)

I cleaned enough track to make an oval with goo gone and scotchbrite and the trucks of locomotive and didn't see any improvement. I also noticed that the wires to plug the transformer in are decaying...alot of exposed wire. I took the cover off of the transformer and saw more of the same. I'm wondering if I need to have the transformer rebuilt and have the locomotive serviced by a professional...thoughts?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, if you see wires decaying, time to fix that FIRST!.


----------



## MattAtlanta (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah I hear ya. Anyone know of someone who repairs/rebuilds transformers. I might get a new one, but I would like to see if I can also have the old one saved...if nothing more than for the nostalgia of it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I do my own, it'll probably be cheaper to buy a new one if you're going to have someone repair it. You can have a CW-80 for $50, and I can't imagine anyone actually really rebuilding the transformer for less.


----------

